# Ultram



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Has anyone tried Ultram? A friend gave me a couple to try, and they REALLY help! I am asking my doctor tomorrow for a prescription.Laurie


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm on it now. I have to cut it in half tho. it says ultram 180 ( don't know what the amount is). it gives me a slight headache tho. Do not take this if you're taking any anti-depressants like celexa, eleval, trazadone, it's contraindicated and can cause real problems. so check with your pharmacist like I did first.


----------



## BOGGS (Apr 1, 2000)

Hi genny, Thanks for the input has it turns out I am taking Celexa. What kind of problems are you talking about. This is the first time I have heard this please let me know. I take ultram every 6 hours everyday.It has seem to help with pain but it really has put my IBS to sleep for almost 2 years now. Pat


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I need to know to. i am not on antidepresants, but want to know.laurie


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

It's a *really* bad idea to take prescription only drugs that have not been prescribed for you.Hope your doctor can help you out with pain relief. May turn out Ultram's the right thing for you. I took Ultram (Tramadol/Zydol) slow-release all last year with no problems, alongside Co-Proxamol (distalgesic painkiller) and the tetracyclic antidepressant Remeron (mirtazapine). Then took one tablet a few weeks ago after not having taken it for a month or so, and had a bad reaction so I don't take it anymore. Luckily the pain is now usually bearable without it. Drug info from Medscape: http://www.medscape.com/druginfo/Druginf?i...eralStatement=N including:


> quote:*Side Effects*This medication may cause dizziness, weakness, incoordination, nausea or vomiting, stomach upset, constipation, headache, drowsiness, anxiety, irritability, dry mouth, or increased sweating. If any of these effects persist or worsen, inform your doctor. Notify your doctor if you develop any of these serious effects while taking this medication: chest pain, rapid heart rate, skin rash or itching, mental confusion, disorientation, seizures, tingling of the hands or feet, trouble breathing. In the unlikely event you have an allergic reaction to this drug, seek immediate medical attention. Symptoms of an allergic reaction include: rash, itching, swelling, dizziness, breathing trouble. If you notice other effects not listed above, contact your doctor or pharmacist. *Precautions*Tell your doctor your medical history, especially of: kidney disease, liver disease, seizure disorder, lung disease, history of drug or alcohol dependency, any allergies you may have. Limit alcohol as it may add to the dizziness or drowsiness effects caused by the medication. Because this drug may make you dizzy/drowsy, use caution performing tasks requiring alertness such as driving. Caution is advised when using this drug in the elderly because they may be more sensitive to the effects of the drug. This medication should be used only when clearly needed during pregnancy. Discuss the risks and benefits with your doctor. Tramadol is excreted into breast milk. Because the effects on a nursing infant are not known, consult your doctor before breast- feeding. *Interactions*Tell your doctor of all prescription and nonprescription medications you may use, especially of: carbamazepine, narcotic pain relievers (e.g., codeine), drugs used to aid sleep, antidepressants (e.g., SSRI-types such as fluoxetine or fluvoxamine), MAO inhibitors (e.g., furazolidone, linezolid, phenelzine, procarbazine, selegiline, tranylcypromine), psychiatric medicine (e.g., nefazodone), "triptan"-type drugs, anti-anxiety drugs (e.g., diazepam), sibutramine. Also, report use of certain antihistamines (e.g., diphenhydramine) which are also present in many cough-and-cold products. Do not start or stop any medicine without doctor or pharmacist approval. ...*NotesDo not share this medication with others. *


----------



## Susan Purry (Nov 6, 2001)

P.S Stillnaked, I can really identify with your signature! Can you drink decaff?


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

I can drink decaf, it's kind of like taking a shower in a full raincoat though. Kinda sucks. i use Davinci's Sugar Free syrup in it, and it makes it much better!







Laurie


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Went to the Doctor, he said that Ultram is a narcotic, and he doesn't want me on anything addictive. Pout! I am glad not to be addicted, but it helped with the pain, and nothing else does. Sucks, but I won't be taking it anymore!Laurie


----------



## genny (Jan 15, 2001)

I'm sorry I didn't get back to you. Stillhaving problems with this dang foot. i only took the ultram on and off so I haven't had any real problems. Funny he says it's a narcotic because I never have to sign for it at the pharmacy and usually if it's a narcotic you do. Strange. Anyway you got some excellent advice. I threw away the celexa because it made me sick so I'm only on my enzymes and the occasional ultram for pain. now if i can get a diagnosis with this foot. the fibromyalgia is driving me crazy lately. seems i'm sore all over to the touch. man this is strange. getting old (54) is no fun.


----------



## Stillnaked (Jan 19, 2003)

Well, Dr took me off Soma, and off the efexor. Now I am on Przac, and restoril. I wish he had given me the Ultram now. My pharmacist say is it NOT a narcotic, however they have had people exhibit narcotic getting behavoir when on it. Like trying to get refills early, etc. So, I am paying because some people can't control themselves???Laurie


----------



## M&M (Jan 20, 2002)

I've found that most pharmacists know a lot more about drugs than doctors. Could you call your doctor and tell him/her what the pharmacist said, and ask for more of an explanation as to why he didn't want you on it?


----------



## Paige (Apr 4, 2002)

I've been on Ultram for over a year, taking up to 8 a day, with no bad side effects. It isn't a narcotic, but it is addictive. I usally only take it at night so my aches and pains don't keep me up. The new insurance won't cover the name brand though - I had to switch to tramadol, the generic.I don't know...I don't feel like I am addicted to it. I don't go into withdrawals and I don't act like a drug crazed fiend without it. I just take it when I need it. It's the only medication my rheumy will give me.


----------

